# Brazilian new member



## simoes (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi there to all of the IronMagazine's members. This is just a message to introduce myself, as I was oriented. My name's *Tiago* and I'm 20 years. I'm a law student in Brazil. I subscribed to this forum because I just couldn't find one in my own language. So... I would like to improve my knowledge of training and dieting/nutrition, and this is the reason why I'm here.

Thank you for reading this. One last thing: I've been working out now for almost a year, so I'm not total newbie.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 4, 2004)

_Hey, I was here first  


E aí, tudo bem ? Você achou um lugar muito bom, sério. Um grande centro de boas informações. Cria um Jornal das suas atividades online e continua por ai.  

_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2004)

simoes welcome to IM!


----------



## simoes (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Hey, I was here first
> 
> 
> ...



Que bom que existe outro brasileiro por aqui... Não sei se esse é o local certo pra deixar minha resposta, mas tudo bem. Esse fórum parece muito bem organizado. Quanto a deixar um jornal de informações, acho um pouco complicado. Os americanos usam libras em vez de quilogramas, pés em vez de centímetros, fica difícil de acompanhar os posts. Mas com o tempo eu aprendo.
Obrigado pela resposta e falou!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Ut oh....  

Welcome to IM


----------



## Vieope (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ut oh....
> 
> Welcome to IM



_I am not associated by any means with this individual. 

----------

E aí, já achou algo de interessante ? Sobre as medidas é verdade, pode ser um tanto difícil. Porém você pode escolher em colocar outras informações, como rotina de treino, alimentação.

Algo de muito interessante é que uma grande parte dos membros são competidores.  
_


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome


----------

